# Auflösung IP Adresse von Mac Adresse



## snowdog (15. April 2004)

Morgen Leute !

Folgende Frage:
Ist es möglich eine IP Adresse herauszubekommen, wenn nur die MAC Adresse bekannt ist?
Ich habe gelesen, dass es für Linux das Tool ARPing gibt.
gibt es so etwas ähnliches auch für Windows?
Oder weiß jemand einen anderen Weg die IP herauszubekommen?

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Mfg
Snowdog


----------



## Tobias K. (15. April 2004)

moin


Es gibt die Funktion ARP in der Eingabeaufforderung, aber dort ist es nur möglich die MAC-Adresse zu einer IP zu bekommen und nicht so rum wie du es möchtest.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## snowdog (15. April 2004)

ja, den arp befehl kenne ich auch.
aber leider funktioniert der nicht andersrum, so wie ich suche...
hast du da keine idee


----------



## steff aka sId (15. April 2004)

Ich glaube nicht dass das funktioniert da die SubnetMask einen Bereich von Ip Adressen angibt und es nicht für jede Ip Adresse eine eigene Subnetmask gibt. Hier noch einige Informationen mehr.
Greetz Steff


----------



## snowdog (15. April 2004)

naja, wie gesagt für Linux gibt es ja ARPing
mit dem das funktioniert.
also müsste es ja auch so etwas ähnliches für windows geben, das war ja meine frage ob jemand sowas kennt


----------



## Tobias K. (15. April 2004)

moin


Hab kein Linux deshalb die Frage.
Funktioniert ARPing im Intranet oder im Internet?
Denn im Intranet wäre es möglich im Internet ist es nicht möglich.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## snowdog (15. April 2004)

ja genau, richtig erkannt es funktioniert nur im intranet
vom internet red ich ja auch gar nicht.
ich habe eine bestimmte MAC im lokalen LAN und brauch die IP die sich die MAC geschnappt hat, deswegen such ich sowas wie ma die IP herausbekommt....

unter linux wie gesagt wäre das kein problem
(siehe: ARPing )

grüße


----------



## steff aka sId (15. April 2004)

Hups hab gerade gesehen das ich da wohl was falsch gelesen habe  Es geht ja um mac nicht um Subnetmask arghs. Sowas sollte es schon geben. Wenn du net all zuviele Rechner hast kannst du die Mac Adresse + zugehöriger Ip über IPConfig /all herraus bekommen musst du halt dann an jedem rechner einzeln machen. 
Beim Googeln bin ich auf folgendes Tool gestoßen 
LInk 
Greetz Steff


----------



## snowdog (15. April 2004)

naja, gut meine probl ist folgendes:
hab en switch von dem ich nur die MAC kenne und wüsste nun gern, welche IP der sich selbst zugewiesen hat....


----------



## xCondoRx (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von steff aka sId _
> *Hups hab gerade gesehen das ich da wohl was falsch gelesen habe  Es geht ja um mac nicht um Subnetmask arghs. Sowas sollte es schon geben. Wenn du net all zuviele Rechner hast kannst du die Mac Adresse + zugehöriger Ip über IPConfig /all herraus bekommen musst du halt dann an jedem rechner einzeln machen.
> Beim Googeln bin ich auf folgendes Tool gestoßen
> LInk
> Greetz Steff *



am switch auch IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Dragonheart (10. August 2005)

Hi all!

Ich habe das selbe Problem: MAC-Adresse ist mir bekannt, IP leider nicht. Mein Netzwerk besteht dummerweise aus vielen Rechnern, Switchen, etc, sodass ich Stunden oder Tage (und Nächte) damit verbringen könnte jeden einzelnen Recher anzuschauen.
Gibt es ein Programm oder befehl mit dem man per ARP (oder anders) ins Netzwerk "brüllen" kann ob einem Rechner die MAC bekannt ist? Das müsste ja prinzipiell funktionieren, da jeder Rechner der im Netzwerk ist einen ARP-Table hat...
Es kann auch sein, dass das Gerät nur auf osi-layer 2 arbeitet und gar keine ip hat; dann müsste aber trozdem ein kommunikationspartner dran hängen der dann wiederrum die mac-adresse von dem layer-2-gerät in seinem arp hat und zürck "brüllen", dass es die mac-adresse in seinem arp gefunden hat. geht sowas?

Greets,
Dragon

-- spread your wings and fly --


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Kleiner Vorschlag:
Knoppix nutzen, Arping installieren. Fertig.


----------



## Dragonheart (10. August 2005)

Leider darf ich kein Linux einsetzen    sonst hätte ich das sicher mal ausprobiert...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Warum darfst Du kein Linux einsetzen?
Ausserdem wird ja Knoppix nichtmal installiert sondern nur von CD gebootet.
Alternativ: Cygwin, und probieren ob Arping damit laeuft.


----------



## Dragonheart (10. August 2005)

Ich darf in unserem Netzwerk kein Linux einsetzen, auch kein Knoppix, sonst hätte ich das ja schon längst getan ...
Meine Frage wäre, ob es da unter Windows eine möglichkeit gibt bzw. ob es überhaupt möglich ist im Internen Netzwerk nach einer MAC zu suchen; Ein Gerät zu finden das keine IP hat weil es nur auf OSI-Layer 2 arbeitet...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Die Admins bei Euch haben also keine Ahnung von Sicherheit und deshalb Angst davor, dass jemand Linux einsetzt. 
Okay, dann ist das natuerlich verstaendlich.

Hast Du schonmal gegooglet ob es eine Windows-Version davon gibt?

Ach ja, wenn das Geraet keine IP hat wuerde Dir wohl nichtmal Arping was nutzen, das ist ja dafuer da um die IP-Addresse zur MAC zu finden.


----------



## Tobias K. (10. August 2005)

moin


Hast du schonmal "arp -a" gemacht?
Da werden die alle IPs und MACs angezeigt, mit denen du verbunden bist.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Ich war mal so frei. Schau mal ob da was fuer Dich dabei ist: Google Suche "mac lookup"


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2005)

Hm, macht nicht jeder MINM Sniffer so eine Auflösung mit dem ganzen Subnet? Das Problem ist nur das du in großen Subnetzen viel Traffic mit soeinem Arpstorm auslöst.
Nur mal am Rande, wozu brauchst du das?


----------



## Dragonheart (10. August 2005)

Ich hab jetzt folgenden Vorschlag bekommen:

nbtstat -a {remotehost}

leider werde ich daraus nicht besonders schlau...
kann mir da jmd weiterhelfen?

thx & greets,
Dragon


----------



## Radhad (10. August 2005)

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, mit welcher Begründung du nicht ein Tool nutzen darfst, das unter Linux läuft / du nicht Linux nutzen darfst im Netzwerk. Haben die Angst, dass die Windows-Viren & Würmer davon geblockt werden? *lol* Die Aussage find ich ziemlich komisch ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

@Radhad:


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Admins bei Euch haben also keine Ahnung von Sicherheit und deshalb Angst davor, dass jemand Linux einsetzt.
> Okay, dann ist das natuerlich verstaendlich.


----------



## Sinac (10. August 2005)

Oh man, wenn das solche bekloppten Admins sind kanns durch Linux wohl kaum noch schlimmer werden in dem Netz


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Naja, bei solchen Admins kann davon ausgehen, dass die vor jedem Angst haben der es auch nur wagt das Wort Linux in den Mund zu nehmen.
Daher wird dann gleich mit Vierteilung und anschliessender Erschiessung (  ) gedroht falls jemand Linux einsetzen moechte, damit auch bloss keiner mit vernuenftigen Tools die labile Sicherheit des Netzwerkes gefaehrden kann.


----------



## Dragonheart (10. August 2005)

Ich hatte nur den Auftrag das explizit mit Windows zu machen, Linux-Rechner gibts hier selbstverständlich auch 
Da ich so langsam mal produktiv werden soll darf ich Linux jetzt auch einsetzen. Wie funktioniert denn das arping genau?
Nochmal zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe eine MAC-Adresse im Netzwerk, OHNE IP-Adresse; Die MAC hab ich von einem Sniffer-Programm, das die MAC keiner IP zuordnen kann. Meine überlegung war jetzt, dass das Gerät ohne IP-Adresse, vorausgesetzt es ist an ein Gerät mit IP-Adresse angeschlossen, in der ARP-Tabelle des Angeschlossenen Gerätes stehen müsste. Ergo müsste mir der Rechner ja antworten, dass er die MAC-Adresse in seinem ARP-Table gefunden hat wenn ich einen ARP-Broadcast nach der MAC raushau    

thx,
Dragon


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Komischer Verein wo Du da arbeitest. 

Hat die ganze Aktion auch irgendeinen speziellen Sinn?

Infos zu Arping.


----------



## Dragonheart (10. August 2005)

Naja, der Verein ist schon ganz schwer in Ordung, aber ich bin halt noch Azubi und bekomm von meinem Ausbildungsleiter halt auch aufgaben, deren Lösung ich selbständig raufdinden soll 



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Komischer Verein wo Du da arbeitest.
> 
> Hat die ganze Aktion auch irgendeinen speziellen Sinn?
> 
> Infos zu Arping.



thx für die urls 

Die Aufgabe ist eben ein Gerät im Netwerk zu finden das zwar eine MAC hat, aber keine IP. Mein Lösungsansatz war eben: Wenn es an ein Gerät mit IP angeschlossen ist, steht die MAC in dem ARP der Maschine mit IP.

Greets,
Dragon


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Ich wuensch Dir viel Erfolg.

Naja, ist halt etwas komisch diese Aufgabe.


----------

